# Topsheet discoloration?!??



## alihockey (Dec 4, 2011)

So I bought a NS Lotus this year and just started taking it out and noticed that the colour on the the topsheet is sort of "mixing" or "fading" (i dont really know what its called). At first it was just one little dot which didnt bother me, but now its happening near the edge on multiple spots of my board. Each spot in itself isn't too noticable but I am just wondering if this is something I should worry about. Will it continue to get worse? Could this mean something else is wrong with the board? Just a precautionary question! I've posted some pictures so please let me know!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

pics aren't working for me


----------



## alihockey (Dec 4, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> pics aren't working for me


apologies, theyre working for me. here are the links:

http://s17.postimage.org/vbjqxrood/DSC09725.jpg
http://s18.postimage.org/psh7gjrnb/DSC09724.jpg


----------



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

Try to get it warranties that's not supposed to happen lol did water get under the topsheet or something


----------



## alihockey (Dec 4, 2011)

ilikecoupons said:


> Try to get it warranties that's not supposed to happen lol did water get under the topsheet or something


i really have no idea how it happened. there are no cuts or damages to the edges anywhere near where its happened. i was just about to put it away and i noticed it. first time i went i saw a small one but it was so small it didnt bother me, but today again i saw it again in 2 more spots and more noticable. i guess i'll end up giving NS a call/email and see what they say.


----------



## eek5 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hard to tell from the pictures but it looks like your board might be partially delaminating along the edges. Should be covered under warranty if that's what it is.


----------



## alihockey (Dec 4, 2011)

i know the pictures kind of suck but it was the best i could do. that sounds like it could be right. to be honest it just looks like the colour is washing away. i emailed NS so hopefully theyll get back to me.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ilikecoupons said:


> Try to get it warranties that's not supposed to happen lol did water get under the topsheet or something


No just no don't throw this out there like you know anything about it. People clipped you it filled a bit of your edge off if you're worried it's not pretty anymore take a matching colored sharpie and go over it. Otherwise just ride the damn thing and not care.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No just no don't throw this out there like you know anything about it. People clipped you it filled a bit of your edge off if you're worried it's not pretty anymore take a matching colored sharpie and go over it. Otherwise just ride the damn thing and not care.


I wonder sometimes what people would do if they had their boards as fucked up as mine are.... They would probably fucking commit suicide with the amount of bitching they do over a single little nick or scuff....


----------



## alihockey (Dec 4, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> People clipped you it filled a bit of your edge off if you're worried it's not pretty anymore take a matching colored sharpie and go over it. Otherwise just ride the damn thing and not care.


I'm not concerned at all about it looking "pretty". I didn't buy the board cause it was pretty, I bought it cause it was a great board. I just wanted to make sure because it almost looks like the colour is being washed away. It proceeded to happen in two more spots the second time I went out, so it's merely a question because I know people here know a lot more than I do.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Digs, scratches and gouges are one thing, but if it's delaminating it will cause further problems down the road. It's the difference between cosmetic and structural damage.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

OMG am I the only one that's not fucking retarded looking at this going it's minor impact damage. I have had more Never Summer decks in my possession than all of you combined all of mine look like this. Someone clipped it the white and discoloration shows up. Sun fading also happens due to the inks used. PURE FUCKING COSMETICS.


----------



## LiVeRideFcK (Jan 29, 2012)

Is the first pic a picture of a skull or is that more of the discoloration your talking about. Just sayin i dont think theres supposed to be a skull there


----------



## alihockey (Dec 4, 2011)

Im just referring to the discoloration.

And please let me clarify one more time, I'm not worried about my board being pretty! If I were concerned about that then I probably would take up a different sport because in my mind, almost all boards are ugly. I bought it because it's one of the best freeride boards and thats what I love to do. I just want to know if it could possibly be something bigger.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ You comprehend what I'm saying it's all these other fucktards that aren't. It's more or less people clipping you and the UV coating don't sweat it go ride it and ignore the dumbasses that freak out if everything doesn't remain pristine. It's a snowboard after all it's meant to be ridden and destroyed.


----------



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> OMG am I the only one that's not fucking retarded looking at this going it's minor impact damage. I have had more Never Summer decks in my possession than all of you combined all of mine look like this. Someone clipped it the white and discoloration shows up. Sun fading also happens due to the inks used. PURE FUCKING COSMETICS.


we "fucktards" are just speculating, forums are for sharing ideas, even bad ones, right?


----------

